# Toughest Baddest Space Marine Chapter?



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Im still reading the Heresy, so I dont know squat about the second founding yet. I wanna know though, what Chapter is the BADDEST MOST TOUGHEST?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

There have been thousands of threads about this already, here and here are just two examples.

I'm going to vote for my favourite chapters, can't decide between The Salamanders, Blood Angels, Ultramarines and Space Wolves.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

If you are looking at the first founding, you would have to look at the Primarchs first, what they did and if its the case, how they died. Then you would look at the Marines who followed them. Personally, I think when the fluff was written, strengths and weaknesses were deliberately written into each Primarch, and their legions followed. So where one Primarch's strength was, anothers weakness would be. But that second Primarch would possibly have a weakness that would be another's strength. Its all balanced.

I'm sure GW would argue that the Ultramarines would be the "toughest and baddest" as their overwhelming numbers and successors could easily outmatch most others. The whole argument tends to turn into a popularity contest, where strengths are found to back a claim by those bias, where others wouldn't ever think to see those traits as "strengths"...just my thoughts anyways..


----------



## Kickback (May 9, 2008)

Toughest would be Death Guard, drinking poinsons for shits and giggs is pretty tough.
Baddest would be Night Lords, genocide is very bad


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Carcharadons or Minotaurs. They eat Space Marines.


----------



## Creidim (Jan 6, 2011)

world eaters were lethal


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

on the imperial side i would say either The Flesh Tearers or The Exorcists, because they were all possessed by a demon and now they fight murderously against them as successful as grey knights

Among chaos chapters/legions it has to be the night lords :biggrin:


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

Going by the new rumors it would have to be the Grey knights.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Kickback said:


> Toughest would be Death Guard, drinking poinsons for shits and giggs is pretty tough.
> Baddest would be Night Lords, genocide is very bad


I'm pretty sure ALL the chapters are responsible for genocide :laugh:

Definetly these are chapters are the "most" badass:
Blood Angels 
Ultramarines
Space Wolves
Death Guard
World eaters

All of these Legions were very well known for their ferocity in battle.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

according to matt ward the ultramarines, since they have saved pretty much every chapter countless times with only 1 marine, the armour is plated in awesometitaniumsteel, they have boltguns that fire rapid firing lascannon bolts, and the blue paint is actually the emperors urine.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> and the blue paint is actually the emperors urine.


haha good one.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Angry Marines.

*ALWAYS ANGRY, ALL THE TIME!*


----------



## Scholtae (Aug 16, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> according to matt ward the ultramarines, since they have saved pretty much every chapter countless times with only 1 marine, the armour is plated in awesometitaniumsteel, they have boltguns that fire rapid firing lascannon bolts, and the blue paint is actually the emperors urine.


realy? I'm pretty sure one grey knight (perhaps with help) carving his name into Mortarion's heart then roaming the warp slaying the occaisional bloodthirster IF he can be fucked takes the cake for stupedest Matt Ward fluff.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Scholtae said:


> realy? I'm pretty sure one grey knight (perhaps with help) carving his name into Mortarion's heart then roaming the warp slaying the occaisional bloodthirster IF he can be fucked takes the cake for stupedest Matt Ward fluff.


being matt ward that guy was a smurf before being sprayed silver to a grey knight


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Space Wolves or Death Guard. Both are tough as nails and both are pretty damn badass.

Edit: You know, I really wanted to say SW, but I have to say that they DG are the toughest.


----------



## Scholtae (Aug 16, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> being matt ward that guy was a smurf before being sprayed silver to a grey knight


True but I still think his grey knight fluff is more ridiculous from anything he wrote for the ultrasmurfs.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Under certain conditions, probably the Blood Angels, but those would be when they're lost to the Black Rage (or whatever it's called), followed by the Space Wolves when they lose control and fully let the wulfen out & control them. Under normal conditions? Arguably the smur...er...Ultramarines, due to sheer numbers alone.


----------



## Tolethmemnos (Aug 9, 2010)

Toughest by far? Salamanders of course, Purgation through flame, standing resolute beyond odds other marine chapters would ever dare stand against yet emerging victorious. Not including the Grey Knights or successor chapters mind, moreso comparing them to he first founding Legions.


----------



## Scholtae (Aug 16, 2010)

On topic, the exorcists they each go through bieng possesed by a minor daemon as part of their initiation ceremony. It takes a special kind of marine to go through that and survive.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The Red Fox Chapter. Obviously. They pwn bitches only thinking about it.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

You guys don't know what you're talking about.

Some of the latest exploits of the Blood Ravens had one of their Commanders, a Devastator, four Sergeants, and about a dozen Space Marines and Scouts combined taking on Orks, Eldar, and a Tyranid Hive Fleet... and winning.

Exorcists, Grey Knights... whatever. :biggrin:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The Legion of the Damned and the 13th Company of Wulfen From the Wolves of Fenris would probably be in this category.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Geez what books contain all this information?


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

The Thirteenth Company is in the Codex: Eye of Terror.


----------



## sonn (Nov 25, 2010)

Scholtae said:


> On topic, the exorcists they each go through bieng possesed by a minor daemon as part of their initiation ceremony. It takes a special kind of marine to go through that and survive.


My choice as well.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> according to matt ward the ultramarines, since they have saved pretty much every chapter countless times with only 1 marine, the armour is plated in awesometitaniumsteel, they have boltguns that fire rapid firing lascannon bolts, and the blue paint is actually the emperors urine.


in that case i really don't want to think about what thier krak grenades are made off...

badass chapters....blood angels for the loylaists and night lords for the chaos. but if we are talking pre heresy then lunar wolves and night lords


----------



## Axys (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm a Dorn-atic, so I'm tossing up the Imp Fists & their successors into the hat as well!


----------



## Sangriento (Dec 1, 2010)

BA's Death Company.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Toughest and baddest don't necessarily go hand in hand. I think the Minotaurs are the toughest. It practically admits it in their Index Astartes entry. The baddest is probably the Flesh Tearers, through no fault of their own.


----------



## Kickback (May 9, 2008)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I'm pretty sure ALL the chapters are responsible for genocide :laugh:


Yeah, but most of theirs was the good sort of genocide against people who didnt want to join their oppresive regime, see good genocide, it helps the Imperium.
Night Lords was because, they were bored or some shit like that, bad genocide, it didnt help the Imperium


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Toughest and baddest? 

Hmmm. It's gotta be the space wolves? Why? Well to quote Tarik Torgaddon

"They're utterly insane!"


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

gothik said:


> in that case i really don't want to think about what thier krak grenades are made off...


as long as ultramarines keep eating they have infinite amounts of them, thats all I'll say


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> as long as ultramarines keep eating they have infinite amounts of them, thats all I'll say


the stench of greatness is in the air.........lol nice one stella k:


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Well after just finishing Prospero Burns. Page 426 pretty much sums it up for me. I won't quote the text as it would spoil it for some who are looking to read the book. While it may not appeal to all. I found it an engrossing read and the book has many twists & turns that could lose some I guess. Stick with it as the last few chapters are definitely the best and string all the chapters prior together.

I will admit this was the pre-heresy era and things have moved on but the book pretty much covers the Space Wolves training, ethos, martial discipline and purpose. While the size of the various legions/chapters may not be what they once were. The training, ethos and martial discipline of the Wolves I would imagine will still be the same although their purpose cannot operate in the same fashion it did pre-heresy. 

You will have to read the book to make up your own mind on who was the toughest/baddest Space Marine legion. Again I would draw anyone back to page 426 of Prospero Burns to make their mind up on the basis the quote comes from an authority on matters of warfare.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Toughest: Sallies and DG. Most BadAss?: WoRlD EaTeRs :ireful2:


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I would say BA for going shit crazy.

Death Guard for sucking up poison.


----------



## shadoestar (Apr 6, 2010)

space wolfs and grey knights ftw!!


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Emperor's Children. Why? Because when you wear pink you have to be the most badass and toughest bad ass mothers around. The sheer badassery they exude has to explode like a ripe potato that has been festering in the sun for a month at a trucker rest stop.


----------



## thagrosh (Aug 12, 2010)

pre heresy id go with the wolves, post heresy i would say the flesh tearers mostly cause orks have been known to run from them because if you read legends of the space marines, the final story gaius point you read about the aftermath that caused that. the flesh tearers were fighting alongside a local militia and a sister order cant remeber which one but the plan was for the sisters and militia to take the ork charge and then the flesh tearers to charge them from behind, the downside is that the entire company had succumb to the red thirst and instead of a controlled charge with covering fire supplied by devastators, each marine threw down their ranged weapons including the devastators drew their combat weapons and more or less rushed the orks and crashed into them. it isn't even considered an engagement the fleshtearers massacered the orks and then proceeded to jump the barracades the sisters and militia set up and then slaughtered their allys, this was done without a casualty, though i do think that a few more than theyed like to admit were ministered to the death company. that ferocity from the marines has been imprinted into the orks but the orks will fight them. also the flesh tearers dont get possessed they just go nuts more often, however i may also be biased as im a fleshtearer player


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd go with the Pretty Pink Ponies of La La Land. They have the power of love, peace and super AIDS. I'm pretty sure nothing can top that.


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

This thread is pointless.....

Each original Legion had a spesific perpose in mind. So the ultamarines would in no possiblie way be the toughest or most baddass.... 

The World Eaters would kill everyting in the simplest way possible.
The Night Lords would be almost like the World Eaters....
The Death Guard would be the toughest since they could matablolize anything....
The Space Wolves might be considered the most powerful Chapter since they seem to have been made to kill other Space Marines. (see Prospo Burns)

Bluntly this thread all goes down to opinion and is a waste of time. The only posible use is to see how many dumb asses and fan boys say that the Ultrafags are the best; or give retarded reasons why they think a specific chapter is better then another.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Snake40000 said:


> This thread is pointless.....


So, you posted in it?



> Each original Legion had a spesific perpose in mind. So the ultamarines would in no possiblie way be the toughest or most baddass....


In your opinion. Maybe there was a reason that Horus chose to fight on Terra when the Ultramarines weren't present?



> The World Eaters would kill everyting in the simplest way possible.
> The Night Lords would be almost like the World Eaters....
> The Death Guard would be the toughest since they could matablolize anything....
> The Space Wolves might be considered the most powerful Chapter since they seem to have been made to kill other Space Marines. (see Prospo Burns)


Any marine chapter would try to kill in the most efficient manner possible. All marines can metabolise anything - at least naturally in any case. Tyranid Phage Poisons and Daemonic Sickness aside. And what about every other Legion that fought in the Heresy? What about every other Chapter that fought against the Black Crusades? The Badab Campaign? The Seige of Vraks? And a million other unmentioned battles?



> Bluntly this thread all goes down to opinion and is a waste of time.


Again, so you took the time to post did you? And of course it's down to opinion. That's the whole point of having discussions, so you can point out fallacies in theories (as I have just done) and put your own across. If you don't want to "waste your time" in future, it might be worth sticking to the rules forums.



> The only posible use is to see how many dumb asses and fan boys say that the Ultrafags are the best; or give retarded reasons why they think a specific chapter is better then another.


And I think you shouldn't have wasted your time if you're going to post retarded shit like that. Go fuck off, until you have the attitude that's conducive to a discussion. The less retards we have on the site halting conversation over opinions, the better.


----------



## kjbraun (Mar 3, 2011)

I must say... Imperial Fists would get my vote... Defending the Emperor??? The only way that happens is if you are truly ... exceptional... in bad assedness!


----------

